# WA 02 Administrator Major Loads and Calcs Exam



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have my 01... but for residential I can’t imagine it would be different aside from the commercial load calcs. On my 01, I had a 30unit apt, a 15 unit apt with dryers, a house and a duplex as it relates to residential.


----------

